# First DNP attempt planning



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello bros,

I've finished my DNP planning, I'd like to know from more expert minds if that looks ok to you.

Current AAS cycle:

Fuerza Labs Super Rip 240 EOD

Fuerza Labs Test 400 EO2D

T3 100mcg ED

Current diet: Between 2Kcal and 3Kcal per day, depending on the muscle group I'm training. Carbs only taken in the first meal of the day, right after training & cardio.

Training 6/7

I'm at the 2nd week of my 12 week cycle.

I've bought 14 250mg DNP caps to see how I tolerate it. I will eventually extend it an additional 4 weeks thereafter if I get nice results and if I don't die horribly.

I have also bought proper multivitamins and extra VitC. I intend to leave diet and training and AAS + chemicals I'm taking as they are an throw in the bomb and see what happens.

I have 1mg Xanax tablets at hand for the much feared insomnia.

Anything else you wish to recommend? I'm scared sheetless about DNP as I've never taken it before, but I'm 36 and my body doesnt respond to a proper cutting regimen as it did 10 years ago, not by a fecking far shot. So I'm gonna give this a go and see what happens.

Any suggestions?

Cheerios


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

mate DNP is not to be fvcked with, ive ran 2 cycles now and hated em both!!

if i was you, limit carbs aggressivly, or go keto, and only run the DNP for a week first, 250mg is a good start mate, maybe second week bump it to 500mg but even that is gonna be horrible lol, not so much insomnia mate more sweating your tits of!!!!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I think most people will say you will need T3 with DNP


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

I think I specified I'm on 100mcg T3 ED already. If it wasn't clear, my apologies.

I'm already limiting my carbs a lot, really... I'm just not getting good results.


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> I think I specified I'm on 100mcg T3 ED already. If it wasn't clear, my apologies.
> 
> I'm already limiting my carbs a lot, really... I'm just not getting good results.


fair enough bro, but trust me DNP will make you hate life itself, and carbs make it worse, just be weary of how many you take it


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Just a quick resume of my stats. I have been into weight training since I was 16, so for 22 years. For the last 10 I have tried conscientiously almost all AAS and peptides on the market. By now I would be a freak of nature if I hadn't interrupted proper training, dieting and roiding 6 years ago for family matters, which I very much regret.

Not a thing in the world will stop me now from getting my desired results, and for some reason in the world I managed to keep most of my previous size, and it's getting back in shape very quickly (what they say about muscle memory is true!) but body fat, which has never been a problem before is now a huge issue to deal with. I'm by no means a lard ****, but my idea of "fit" is below 10%bf, which is not where I'm at now. So this is why I've decided to add DNP against the little voice in the back of my head telling me it's going to hurt me real bad. But what's decided is decided and I'm gonna go for it.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Pardoe said:


> fair enough bro, but trust me DNP will make you hate life itself, and carbs make it worse, just be weary of how many you take it


I know and I am prone to depression already. I have Xanax for insomnia and Prozac for depression in case it gets out of hand, and I really don't mind sweating, I already do like a pig with Tren and I dont give a flying, I'm the boss in the office lol.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh btw, I could add Sibutramine to stop carb cravings, but that has never been a problem for me tbh. When I dont have to eat, I tell myself to STFU and not eat. I don't mind that part a lot, I'm not a glutton, and I've never been. Sloppy yes, but never a glutton.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> I know and I am prone to depression already. I have Xanax for insomnia and Prozac for depression in case it gets out of hand, and I really don't mind sweating, I already do like a pig with Tren and I dont give a flying, I'm the boss in the office lol.


I felt a bit depressed from about day 3-7 on dnp. then i got better.

dunno how far you've read into dnp but if you start getting a body rash, get some antihistamines. dnp causes a build up of histamines i believe hence the breakout in a rash. (I never had a rash)


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm allergic to all possible pollens in the world, so I have a strip of Claritin handy at all times.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

If you're mentally strong I'm sure you'll be fine on DNP.

When I did it for 2 weeks at 500mg a day, my cum was yellow, I didn't adapt my training so I got tired easily, intense cardio became difficult and that's about it. Managed to get on with my job just fine.

I did struggle with sleep at first but then I got some Melatonin and that did the trick.

Next month I'll do it at 250mg a day for 4 weeks, I'll probably get yellow cum but training and cardio shouldn't be hindered.

Subscribed anyway


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> If you're mentally strong I'm sure you'll be fine on DNP.
> 
> When I did it for 2 weeks at 500mg a day, my cum was yellow, I didn't adapt my training so I got tired easily, intense cardio became difficult and that's about it. Managed to get on with my job just fine.
> 
> ...


I don't dare going at 500mg the first time... What were your results btw?

I also don't mind my custard cannon shooting weirdly coloured final product, I don't have to conceive right now anyway


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

TheMeatWagon said:


> I don't dare going at 500mg the first time... What were your results btw?
> 
> I also don't mind my custard cannon shooting weirdly coloured final product, I don't have to conceive right now anyway


Lost around 8kg, that was straight after the cycle though, didn't realise I'd have water to drop.

Gained it all straight back after 2 weeks in Kavos though.

If you read the study that ausbuilt has posted before, you'll see that the patient was prescribed with T3 (I didn't take any) and was told to maintain an 1800 cal diet after finishing with DNP.

I asked ausbuilt about this and he said take T3 for the first week after you've finished it and stick to 1800 cals for around a month after the cycle. This will give your body enough time to regulate its own T3 levels, so you don't pile the weight back on in the mean time.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

I am on T3 right now, ****loads of it too. I'll taper it off towards the end of the cycle, and that will be approx 3 weeks after i'll be done with DNP.

Calory wise I'm eating more than that, otherwise my current AAS cycle would be absolutely pointless,no?


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

dnp is awesome if used properly mate, ive done two cycles, first was 200 a week for 2 weeks then 400 for last week, second time was straight in at 500, and dropped down to 200 for a few days at a time when i was feeling extra ****e, u just need to start low and grasp how u feel while using on a personal level, as everyone is different, 500 is the limit for me as i tried 600 a day and personaly couldnt handle it, the night is the worst and i simply couldnt handle being soaking wet all night and being awake every hour to drink a pint of water

if u take responsibly your results will be like no other drug,

my only input to your diet would be to add in some carbs, it makes u sweat a bit more, but makes life a bit more bearable in the long run, u will lose weight fast regardless, aslong as cals ar maintainence or just below,

be safe

Fletch


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

oh yeah btw if you do manage to kick it up to 500, then drop back to 250, 250 won't feel like sht compared to before lol


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

I'll be taking enough AAS to minimise muscle tissue loss. If finances permit, I will also throw in some IGF1LR3, which produced astounding results for me in the past.

I want and I will lose the excessive flab and be ripped as I've never been before!


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> I'll be taking enough AAS to minimise muscle tissue loss. If finances permit, I will also throw in some IGF1LR3, which produced astounding results for me in the past.
> 
> I want and I will lose the excessive flab and be ripped as I've never been before!


DNP will defo help then bro, good luck


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

When are you gonna start taking it?

No doubt you'll go past 2 weeks when you see the results it gives!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> When are you gonna start taking it?
> 
> No doubt you'll go past 2 weeks when you see the results it gives!


I plan to start it the upcoming week. I have already ordered the ammo 

I need to know how my body reacts to it, so the plan is:

- Increase fats

- Decrease carbs

- Decrease cardio intensity (atm im @150-160 bpm for 45 min ED)

- Have Prozac and Xanax at hand

- Carb up in the weekends when people in the office won't notice the puddle of sweat I'll produce

- Train and roid as I am currently

Does it sound like a plan?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Eat stuff like pineapple and enjoy the shallow breathing on the dnp


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

PS I wouldn't mind at all to keep building up some muscles in the meantime. Albeit reducing it, should I still keep taking some carbs to fuel up some anabolism?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Eat stuff like pineapple and enjoy the shallow breathing on the dnp


Nice, looks like I'm gonna need to buy some mint candies too


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good plan to me!

Wouldn't go too crazy on the carbs at the weekend. Keep it to things like oats, sweet potato, brown rice, and general wholegrains. Gorge on a bag of Haribo at your peril! :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Decrease cardio intensity - not sure that's gonna be a choice. More a necessity


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Alrighty, so I'll watch the carbs very carefully (I already do anyway) and will keep cardio to a healthier 110-120 bpm.

Is 45 min cardio ok or is it going to make me end up horizontal on the floor with yellow froth from my mouth?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

DNP is here. Will start posting a log from tomorrow.


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Run it 250mg EOD, much safer and hardly any sides. You can then run it for a year like this if you want, human studies done this way for nearly a year.

Remember what the bull said to his son. :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

What time of day do u train??


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

I0ll try 250mg ED for 2 weeks at first. I train in the early morning, on an empty stomach. Will have a protein shake with moderate carbs right after my usual 45 min of (now light) cardio.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

what brand dnp bro?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I ran same cycle as u but ended up dropping the test and doubling the rip blend...mad a big difference. 1tab DNP ain't much to sniff at tbh....2tabs and it's a whole different ball game, lasted 2days on 3tabs lol...weight melted off. (I used brl200 DNP)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

And I ran it for about 6weeks total


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm using d-hacks DNP. Delivery was impressively fast and price is nice too.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> I ran same cycle as u but ended up dropping the test and doubling the rip blend...mad a big difference. 1tab DNP ain't much to sniff at tbh....2tabs and it's a whole different ball game, lasted 2days on 3tabs lol...weight melted off. (I used brl200 DNP)


I wouldnt drop the test right now as the long esters are kicking in and I'm entering the so loved godmode...  I agree that for a strictly cutting cycle I'd probably double the super rip dose or take it ED. But right now it's been nearly 3 weeks I'm on the mix blend and long esters are kicking in.

I'd love to be able to gulp 2 tabs a day but I'm cautious as I've always been with every compound I have never tried. We will see how it goes. I want to pulverise 10KGs in the next 6 weeks, wish me luck!


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> I've bought 14 250mg DNP caps to see how I tolerate it. I will eventually extend it an additional 4 weeks thereafter if I get nice results and if I don't die horribly.
> 
> I have also bought proper multivitamins and extra VitC. I intend to leave diet and training and AAS + chemicals I'm taking as they are an throw in the bomb and see what happens.
> 
> I have 1mg Xanax tablets at hand for the much feared insomnia.


I can't hack more that a day on one 250mg crystal capsule. Day 2 I feel like balls. I do 2 days training, 2 days rest. One of the rest days is HIIT and the other 1x DNP. Down 9 lbs in 3 weeks.On 500 test and 75mg Winny and going well. I'd say easy and disciplined on the Xanax. It loses it's sleeping abilities after about 7 days continuous use so I'd do 3 nights consecutively max and then at least the same break. It worked fine for me, no kickback anxiety, no withdrawal and I was eating 2mg ONAX bars. ALPS Bars made my Gador SA and Sandoz 2mg Bars are also excellent. Nothing touches Xanax I think, not even Rohypnol. It has a nice short half life so the effects on 2-3 continuous nights are all just as good. It will hit like a freight train. What brand are you using? I got through Cipla Tranax-1 batch # DP2147 recently and they are wack. I emailed my supplier and he's said he's has lots of complaints regarding quality issues and won't be restocking them. He'll have a new supplier in the new year. I got through 60, had a break for some months, did 80, had a break then found a new supplier undercutting everyone so started buying from him but I made the mistake of breaking my own time on-time off rule, caned them way too had and now I am hooked. I'm stoned all day at work and my short term memory is getting bad. I quit cold turkey some Sundays ago and by Thursday I went out on the town and was a mess. Freaking out, paranoid, anxious, nauseous, trembling, churning inside. By 415am my eyes were on stilts and I took a Valium to take the edge off it but now I'm off to the doc on Friday to sort it and never take em again. Standard treatment is a slow taper with Valium.

Ant


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

TheMeatWagon said:


> I wouldnt drop the test right now as the long esters are kicking in and I'm entering the so loved godmode...  I agree that for a strictly cutting cycle I'd probably double the super rip dose or take it ED. But right now it's been nearly 3 weeks I'm on the mix blend and long esters are kicking in.
> 
> I'd love to be able to gulp 2 tabs a day but I'm cautious as I've always been with every compound I have never tried. We will see how it goes. I want to pulverise *10KGs in the next 6 week*s, wish me luck!


thats what i lost in that time, 107kg - 96kg, strength stayed the same. tbf i was about 20-22% before & about 12-13% after, nice wee re-comp before the winter bulk.....keep the real cut for end of may/march

good luck bud


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

DrRinse said:


> I can't hack more that a day on one 250mg crystal capsule. Day 2 I feel like balls. I do 2 days training, 2 days rest. One of the rest days is HIIT and the other 1x DNP. Down 9 lbs in 3 weeks.On 500 test and 75mg Winny and going well. I'd say easy and disciplined on the Xanax. It loses it's sleeping abilities after about 7 days continuous use so I'd do 3 nights consecutively max and then at least the same break. It worked fine for me, no kickback anxiety, no withdrawal and I was eating 2mg ONAX bars. ALPS Bars made my Gador SA and Sandoz 2mg Bars are also excellent. Nothing touches Xanax I think, not even Rohypnol. It has a nice short half life so the effects on 2-3 continuous nights are all just as good. It will hit like a freight train. What brand are you using? I got through Cipla Tranax-1 batch # DP2147 recently and they are wack. I emailed my supplier and he's said he's has lots of complaints regarding quality issues and won't be restocking them. He'll have a new supplier in the new year. I got through 60, had a break for some months, did 80, had a break then found a new supplier undercutting everyone so started buying from him but I made the mistake of breaking my own time on-time off rule, caned them way too had and now I am hooked. I'm stoned all day at work and my short term memory is getting bad. I quit cold turkey some Sundays ago and by Thursday I went out on the town and was a mess. Freaking out, paranoid, anxious, nauseous, trembling, churning inside. By 415am my eyes were on stilts and I took a Valium to take the edge off it but now I'm off to the doc on Friday to sort it and never take em again. Standard treatment is a slow taper with Valium.
> 
> Ant


I know very well how bad Xanax can be. I have it only for those cases where i have to go to work at 9 and at 5 I'm still chirpy. Otherwise it can sit in its drawer, undisturbed.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

TheMeatWagon said:


> I'm using d-hacks DNP. Delivery was impressively fast and price is nice too.


good choice bro!

i used it on my log with pics see here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/191719-my-fat-loss-results-using-dnp-pics.html

been off for the last 3months with injury so put on weight again :cursing: but got a batch of there dnp clen t3 and sibutramine going to run it all together soon! cant wait, hearing there clen is the bomb!.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Watch it with clen and DNP together...


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

ethan2009 said:


> good choice bro!
> 
> i used it on my log with pics see here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/191719-my-fat-loss-results-using-dnp-pics.html
> 
> been off for the last 3months with injury so put on weight again :cursing: but got a batch of there dnp clen t3 and sibutramine going to run it all together soon! cant wait, hearing there clen is the bomb!.


Ethan,it is. Comparing it to Alpha & Chinese clen,was up to 240mcg and could have gone up much more but obviously no reason. Tried dhacks clen and at 80mcg i felt it working,more then i can say about the others.



TheMeatWagon said:


> Watch it with clen and DNP together...


Don't know if its been mentioned,but electrolytes are needed as well from reading around.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Survived brilliantly my first day training. Sweated a bit more than I usually do andI have a dry mouth. Other than that nothing worth mentioning. I didnt go over 155 bpm on the treadmill.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Can anyone give me some directions on Electrolytes? I am not expert on that, at all.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Can anyone give me some directions on Electrolytes? I am not expert on that, at all.


Myprotein for the electrolytes and 5g per 4-5litre of water i believe;replenishes all lost salts in your body.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Thx brah.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

After my 2nd meal I feel some sort of.... Entropy inside lol. I think I just ate a thermonuclear reactor 

(It was almost carb free, I wonder what happens if I down a tub of ice cream  )


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Forgot to mention that one day before the start of DNP cycle I was 98KG, and I am not going to weigh myself before 2 weeks from now if I decide to make it last more than 2 weeks, or 2 weeks + 4 days if I'll keep it at that after witnessing eventual good visual results or intolerance to the chemical.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 2: Slept well, popped another 250mg and off to the gym!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Went to the gym with light clothes, I officially do not feel the cold any longer. Trained hard, usual 45 min cardio, short sauna. Perspiration today was only slightly above average, I still feel pretty good. I saw my intercostal abs today for the first time in years.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Double the dose and you'll be in the sauna all day and night


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

This is my second day... I want to see how my body reacts before having more...


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Stick to 250mg a day.

Glad to hear all's going well


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Afternoon lethargy...


----------



## Fiction (Sep 12, 2010)

Also drop the suana that can't be a good idea when the DNP starts to build up in you.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Fiction said:


> Also drop the suana that can't be a good idea when the DNP starts to build up in you.


I think I've read a story online about an Aussie who took DNP, went in a sauna, and died..


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Googled it and came up with Zyzz. Apparently he was on DNP and coke in Thailand, went in a sauna and died..


----------



## Fiction (Sep 12, 2010)

You think it would be common sense to not go in a sauna when you're taking a drug that makes you really hot already.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Luckily I'm not on coke lol. And ok, I will try to avoid sauna and steam bath (which I love, given the fact it's shared with women!)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fiction said:


> Also drop the suana that can't be a good idea when the DNP starts to build up in you.





Tom90 said:


> I think I've read a story online about an Aussie who took DNP, went in a sauna, and died..





Tom90 said:


> Googled it and came up with Zyzz. Apparently he was on DNP and coke in Thailand, went in a sauna and died..





Fiction said:


> You think it would be common sense to not go in a sauna when you're taking a drug that makes you really hot already.


sauna atleast 4 days a week while i was on 400mg DNP a day....no harm done.

im also a fuking coke head


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

but yeh not the smartest thing to do tbf. hows the sweats meatwaggon?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Sweats are under check for now. I went to work with my T-Shirt!

Next I'll get my flip flops.

BTW last night I slept without blanket, like a baby. Knocking on wood, I think that the main insomnia problem of DNP might be associated with the fact you do get hot at night. I'll probably end up sleeping stark naked on the roof, soon.


----------



## Fiction (Sep 12, 2010)

I had no problems sleeping last time I ran it, just on top of the sheets with the window wide open mid october kept me cool enough.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Tbh what really keeps me awake unless I have a really exhausting workout is test... I am tempted to bump it up a notch but there's no point in training and eating right if you can't sleep!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Feeling pretty metabolic right now. Not uncomfortable at all, I feel the fat being drained!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 3: Slept well (without blanket) and popped the third one as I opened my eyes in the morning. Slept well albeit not so much, I'm full of energy and ready to pump some iron!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Smash it!


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Pardoe said:


> mate DNP is not to be fvcked with, ive ran 2 cycles now and hated em both!!
> 
> if i was you, limit carbs aggressivly, or go keto, and only run the DNP for a week first, 250mg is a good start mate, maybe second week bump it to 500mg but even that is gonna be horrible lol, not so much insomnia mate more sweating your tits of!!!!


Why limit carbs?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

OH YES UNLIMITED SUGARY FLUFFY CARBS YES PLEASE!

Cough cough...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mattiasl said:


> According to the short research I've done today and from what I remember you should not limit carbohydrate intake due to risk of hypoglycaemia (DNP 2,4-dinitrophenol mimics insulin) and it does not work efficient without carbohydrates.


You could still get that taking carbs (unlikely). The carbs get burnt off immediately. All that time, fat could be being burnt off. Carbs are a waste of time.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm playing with my health and there's no clear situation about this. Yay.

I trained very well today, and I loaded up on carbs a bit, nothing excessive. I wasnt i time for cardio as I had another commitment afterwards, but I'll do it tonight.

I took another cap, I seem to tolerate it quite well, let's see how I feel the rest of the day.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Going to do cardio now, wish me luck!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Did cardio for 45 min @ 162bpm like a boss. Quick sauna, protein shake and I'm looking leaner already!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Be careful with that sauna..


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

I've been. Just been in there enough to open up the pores, then off to the shower.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Even with 500mg/day I have no undesired effects. I am just THIRSTY. I want to drink the Thames including its rats and old boots.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mattiasl said:


> Is this your personal opinion or do you have any link to research?


DNP is an oxidative uncoupler- which makes every mitochondria in your body ineffecient. This ineffeciency means that more heat is generated when burning carbs as carbs are the first and easiest point of entry (glycolysis) in the krebs cycle:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citric_acid_cycle

however, DNP effects every step of the krebs cycle; so more energy is expended for less result, which is why you lose weight.

DNP makes you lose as much weight even if you are not sweating- thats just your body trying to keep from overheating as you burn carbs- but if you're burning carbs that you eat, you're not burning fat.... hence more fat loss on low carbs with DNP, but also less heat generated, and less sweat.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> DNP is an oxidative uncoupler- which makes every mitochondria in your body ineffecient. This ineffeciency means that more heat is generated when burning carbs as carbs are the first and easiest point of entry (glycolysis) in the krebs cycle:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citric_acid_cycle
> 
> ...


I confirm all you just said. I carbed up a little more today, just today. Normally I take really low amounts of carbs. I have read logs on other sites of stupid guys eating like pigs and complaining after 8 days they didnt seem leaner. After FOUR days I seem and I am a lot leaner, and I intend doing this cycle, paired with potent AAS, for 6 weeks. Mood is great also thanks to the tren, that gives me a lot of drive and determination, and at least so far I can say that low carbs and 45 min cardio on the elliptical are the way to go, with or without DNP. My fats intake is fairly high, should I lower that too? I dont want to get catabolic more than I have to.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

TheMeatWagon said:


> I confirm all you just said. I carbed up a little more today, just today. Normally I take really low amounts of carbs. I have read logs on other sites of stupid guys eating like pigs and complaining after 8 days they didnt seem leaner. After FOUR days I seem and I am a lot leaner, and I intend doing this cycle, paired with potent AAS, for 6 weeks. Mood is great also thanks to the tren, that gives me a lot of drive and determination, and at least so far I can say that low carbs and 45 min cardio on the elliptical are the way to go, with or without DNP. My fats intake is fairly high, should I lower that too? I dont want to get catabolic more than I have to.


I wouldnt change anything yet, as long as you keep dropping. It's early days for you. I didnt feel anything for the first 2 weeks. By week 5, I could barely get off the sofa on 500mg, breathing was difficult and constantly drenched in sweat. So I upped it to 1gram :devil2:


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> I wouldnt change anything yet, as long as you keep dropping. It's early days for you. I didnt feel anything for the first 2 weeks. By week 5, I could barely get off the sofa on 500mg, breathing was difficult and constantly drenched in sweat. So I upped it to 1gram :devil2:


And how did you find the results?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

TheMeatWagon said:


> And how did you find the results?


Its like anything. The body adapts to it and the effects slow right down. In my opinion, it's best to cycle it, 250mg week 1, 500mg week 2, 2 weeks off.

People do respond differently though and someone else might say just run a low dose for 6 weeks.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mattiasl said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I will look into this more as DNP function is not completely clear for me yet.
> 
> *Would not more heat result in more fat burn?*


Many people think this, but it is a misconception. They think it gets the dnp 'working', but its not the case.

Whatever you do, don't take 1 gram and pop a whole tub of pringles. I was in quite a bit of trouble for a while there. Oops


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mattiasl said:


> I have some experience with DNP many years ago and I remember that it worked very well.


In the first 3 weeks, I dropped 2 stone. It slowed right down after that. I am a massive fat cnut


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 4: Didn't sleep much, but didn't feel uncomfortable either. Popped 250mg, T3, loadsa injectable and had a virtually carb free meal. I'll hit the gym in 2 hours, armed with my shake and guts!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Trained nicely today, did cardio, ate little and feel good. 

All going well then!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm more and more under the impression that DNP is just like all AAS and peptides. It works well when you know what you're doing. I have seen people on this and other forums wolfing down a tub of icecream while on DNP and then complaining they felt like sh1te, or even worse people taking it for 5 days and dropping it because "fk this sht".

Well thats the wrong attitude with sport, with gym, with diet, with drugs and with everything in life. Take this compound only if you are going to back it up with a very inflexible alimentary and training regime. Everything else is just smoke.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 5: Popped the usual quantities and ready to train! Had dreams weird as sh1t.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Trained ok, just below my average weights, did cardio without so much trouble.

Went to the office in my T-Shirt!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Compared to other days, today I am feeling a bit irritable and without much energy. I think I will continue with 250mg a day, I dont want these sides to get worse, since the beneficial effects are CLEARLY showing after only 5 days. It will be funny to weigh myself at the end of the cycle!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Found a sort of "magic remedy" for those downish moments whilst on DNP. For me, eating a mandarin or 2 fixed it almost instantly. No idea if it's for the Vit. C, as I chug down raw broccoli every day and that doesn't do the trick... But it works, so I'm going to stick with that.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 6: Not training today, will take usual dosages. Feel pretty good overall.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

By beneficial effects, do you mean noticeable weight loss? How often are you weighing yourself/taking photos?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> By beneficial effects, do you mean noticeable weight loss? How often are you weighing yourself/taking photos?


By beneficial effects I mean my 5 senses. I look slimmer, I am without a doubt burning fat as I'm seeing muscles and veins I havent seen in years and I just FEEL lighter. I am not weighting myself until I'm done with DNP. I havent taken any pics either, but I will once the cycle and my AAS cycle is done.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Almost a week by now and I've shed loads of fat. I am really anxious to see what the scale says in 3 weeks from now.

I have decided to up it to 4 weeks minimum. I should be pretty fook hing shredded by then!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 7: Took the usual quantities and I'm going to hit the gym!

Feeling pretty good, slept without blankets and an open window right in my face.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Usual quantities are?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

250mg DNP and 100mcg T3 (not counting the AAS)


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Trained like a champ, feeling good. Said hi to my abs!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 8 (Leg day, raaawwrrrr) Popped usual quantities and heading to the gym.

Ordered more DNP, I think I might be trying to do a few days with 500mg. I feel great and just hotter than usual, nothing to call the ambulance for.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Have a read of the various logs on DNP. The difference between 250 & 500 is massive and immobilisers people


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

I haven't decided yet, in fact.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

One more day went by, sweating is under check, so is dieting and training. I drink a lot of water, it's important to do so as I see that my urine tends to get dark pretty soon if there is no constant exchange of water.

Mood wise I feel pretty good, I was on very low carbs anyway and I don't mind that, been there, done that, got various t shirt.

Results after a week are bloody visible and I had compliments from some people at the gym who saw the "transformation" in the last month.

So all in all, I am pretty pleased with the results so far... Should I bump DNP to 500mg? There's still some stubborn fat on the "handles", my archenemy. Also I noticed that DNP burns also internal fat which is pure awesomeness... That fat is so difficult to get rid of, and my waist is thinning more and more.

Bump or no bump?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

No Bump. You are getting the results steadily and without all the sides which people report. Carry on as you are as its working for you and you're losing the fat like you say.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Agreed. I'll do another 2 weeks at nominal dosage. If results will be less noticeable by then I'll do the last week at double.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 9: trained, cardioed and sweated like a boss. All going well!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 10: Getting ready to lift and cardio. Rawr!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Trained well, sweated profusely, feel good


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

jumping back on myself in the new year cant wait! just waiting for d-hacks dnp sale to start :beer:

sounds like your doing well bro stick to 250mg no point in going up as when you hit 500mg the sides are way to harsh (heat) and makes you wana come off.

better still get the 125mg dnp caps then can up dose bit by bit thats what iam doin on my next run bro.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ethan2009 said:


> jumping back on myself in the new year cant wait! just waiting for d-hacks dnp sale to start :beer:
> 
> sounds like your doing well bro stick to 250mg no point in going up as when you hit 500mg the sides are way to harsh (heat) and makes you wana come off.
> 
> better still get the 125mg dnp caps then can up dose bit by bit thats what iam doin on my next run bro.


What sale is this mate?


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

just says on d-hacks laboratories home page dnp sales start 5th of jan bro

i have just mailed him and asked but not giving sale price's out yet so may as well just wait.

you used the new dnp batches bro?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ethan2009 said:


> just says on d-hacks laboratories home page dnp sales start 5th of jan bro
> 
> i have just mailed him and asked but not giving sale price's out yet so may as well just wait.
> 
> you used the new dnp batches bro?


I have 10tabs here he sent me to try so starting them 1st of jan! cant wait lol pm me the site address mate please


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

lazy lazy lol simple d-hacks google search brings it up :wink:

or www.d-hackslaboratories.co.uk


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's www.google.co.uk


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

As if D-Hacks are having a sale! Just got my T3, DNP, and Clomid, from them!


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> As if D-Hacks are having a sale! Just got my T3, DNP, and Clomid, from them!


un-lucky bro :laugh:

but sale only on dnp anyway's. shame it starts from the 5th :cursing:

paver sub me some of yours for now need summit for over xmas badly :laugh:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ethan2009 said:


> un-lucky bro :laugh:
> 
> but sale only on dnp anyway's. shame it starts from the 5th :cursing:
> 
> paver sub me some of yours for now need summit for over xmas badly :laugh:


lol ive got others stashed away :whistling:


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

No need for sales, d-hacks prices are perfect!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 11: Came down with a little cold, couldn't care less. GYM TIME!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Trained well, cardioed and sweated like a dinosaur


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 12: Serious fat loss still going on, although not at the same rate as the first few days. Steady though. Not much energy, but still manageable at 250mg ED.

Going to train and cardio now 

Cheers


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Had a wonderful intense training. I think I look a bit "flat" so I'm probably going to load up with carbs for the next 1-2 days. Other than that my waist is 3/4 of what it was 2 months ago.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 13: Rest and Merry Christmas


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 14: Usual dosages, usual good training. I ate a bit more on Xmas day but I look even thinner today!

Good stuff so far, I will try to do 3-4 days on 500mg, I would like 375mg better, but my caps come in 250mg dosages only and I dont feel like opening them.

I'll try to see if I can still train that well and basically without sides as I am now.

Actually, it was a bit embarassing when I went to buy presents the other day and I was literally DRENCHED in sweat, but fsck it lol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Day 14: Usual dosages, usual good training. I ate a bit more on Xmas day but I look even thinner today!
> 
> Good stuff so far, I will try to do 3-4 days on 500mg, I would like 375mg better, but my caps come in 250mg dosages only and I dont feel like opening them.
> 
> ...


How comes you were drenched in sweat ? From walking around the shops ?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> How comes you were drenched in sweat ? From walking around the shops ?


Apparently yes


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Don't increase carbs because you look flat. That's what happens. DNP will just burn those carbs off and you will still be flat.

Carb up when you finish.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Don't increase carbs because you look flat. That's what happens. DNP will just burn those carbs off and you will still be flat.
> 
> Carb up when you finish.


I'm not increasing carbs, no worries 

Still got 4 weeks to go, I am already decently fat free for normal standards. But I want VEINS!


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

TheMeatWagon said:


> I'm not increasing carbs, no worries
> 
> Still got 4 weeks to go, I am already decently fat free for normal standards. But I want VEINS!


I don't think you can look vascular while running DNP as the blood glucose will be utilised by the DNP. You will just stay flat as Tassoti has stated. When you then come back off you will then start to fill back out and the blood will also hold more glucose again.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

dt36 said:


> I don't think you can look vascular while running DNP as the blood glucose will be utilised by the DNP. You will just stay flat as Tassoti has stated. When you then come back off you will then start to fill back out and the blood will also hold more glucose again.


I understand, I still have to lose fat. There's hardly any more on my stomach but the frigging handles dont want to die off just yet. They are much smaller than 2 weeks ago and the waistline is SENSIBLY thinner. Had to buy new trousers, I'm saying it all.

I need some more of this poison to obliterate the last bits of fat, then I'll manage to keep lean as I always have.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry Mate, I'm not saying you're still holding fat. What I meant was that your viens won't look full or pop while on the DNP. About 2 days after you stop, your muscles will start to fill out again and the viens will start to visibly show again.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

That's good news mate, I can't wait!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 15: ran out of DNP 

Hope the new stock arrives today!

Anyway off I go to the gym.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 16, stuff arrived 

Off to the gym for an intense workout! Rawr!

Weighed myself: -10KG straight.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 17, didn't sleep that well, need to open the window 

Anyway, off tot he gym!

Upped healthy fats a bit in my diet, it's showing up with a bit more strength in my lifts.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

10kg in 16 days? Crikey mate! :lol:

Well done :thumb:


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Day 16, stuff arrived
> 
> Off to the gym for an intense workout! Rawr!
> 
> Weighed myself: -10KG straight.


10kg in 2 weeks! Thats mental!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes my friends, 10KG straight after breakfast.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

I will weigh myself in another 2 weeks. I now have fat worth taking DNP for only on the fscking handles, most stubborn fat ever. Legs are nice and separated, abs are starting to show and back is clear and defined. I would say I am sitting around 12% bf now, need to use the plicometre.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

TheMeatWagon said:


> I will weigh myself in another 2 weeks. I now have fat worth taking DNP for only on the fscking handles, most stubborn fat ever. Legs are nice and separated, abs are starting to show and back is clear and defined. I would say I am sitting around 12% bf now, need to use the plicometre.


Try adding yohimbe/yohimbine in mate, i find this helps with those areas.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Big Ian said:


> Try adding yohimbe/yohimbine in mate, i find this helps with those areas.


It's going away also there... In 4 weeks I'll be ok. Then it'll be time to pack some new meat on my bones!


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Good going mate, keep it up


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 18: Back on 250mg 

Need more energy!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Feeling much better at 250mg / 100mcg T3 ED.

500mg is too much. I haven't experimented how it would be with say 150-175mcg T3, but that's just too much. I'm getting great results with 250mg and I'll keep going like this for another 4 weeks.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm glad your still getting results with just 250mg as I am seriously debating trying dnp. 500mg from what I read is just hardcore.

I think if I finally make my mind up to try it I would do 2 weeks at 250ed


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

laup said:


> I'm glad your still getting results with just 250mg as I am seriously debating trying dnp. 500mg from what I read is just hardcore.
> 
> I think if I finally make my mind up to try it I would do 2 weeks at 250ed


Judging by your photo you dont need it at all buddy. But anyway keep the main things in mind:

- Take out carbs COMPLETELY from your diet.

- Do cardio every day


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Aye when I'm on the ball I do 1.45-2hours ED cardio. I just got some bastard bits on my sides of lower back which are rock hard fat lol .

those ****ers need to leave. Was gonna try a 2 week stint should rid them for good.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

laup said:


> Aye when I'm on the ball I do 1.45-2hours ED cardio. I just got some bastard bits on my sides of lower back which are rock hard fat lol .
> 
> those ****ers need to leave. Was gonna try a 2 week stint should rid them for good.


Dafuq???? 2 hours cardio and DNP to take out a bit of love handles? You're mental mate.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

No I never said I'd do that with dnp. I just said when I'm on the ball I do up to 2hours aswell as weights. things would be re evaluated if I took it. Like u say no carbs so porridge would have to go also


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Carbs are a waste of money and a waste of efficacy of DNP. This chemical shuts down your cells' ability to absorb glycogen, therefore ANY ingested carb will be wasted and sweated out, wasting precious time that could be used to burn your fat reserves.

You'll need calories when training, so have some healthy fats and totalise about 2k kcal a day.

2 hours cardio seems exaggerated to me, I am having superb results with 45 min crosstrainer every day.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Aye that's why I was glad to hear u were still gettin the results with 250mg ed and only 45min. Believe me 1hour on cross trainer in morning then another after weights pm is a fookin chore.

U obviously not gettin to hot because u aren't havin carbs I guess there is a misconception that u need to be burning up to "melt fat" while on dnp and by looks of it more i'snt necessarily better.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

laup said:


> Aye that's why I was glad to hear u were still gettin the results with 250mg ed and only 45min. Believe me 1hour on cross trainer in morning then another after weights pm is a fookin chore.
> 
> U obviously not gettin to hot because u aren't havin carbs I guess there is a misconception that u need to be burning up to "melt fat" while on dnp and by looks of it more i'snt necessarily better.


I sweat quite a lot. But of course when I consume carbs as I inevitably did during xmas I was drenched. Not ingesting any carbs I still need to sleep with the window open and without duvet (which ****es the mrs. off to no end)


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 19: Slept well again at 250mg, feeling generally very good and ready to go train


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Can you post up your diet OP ? Or @TheMeatWagon


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

RS4 said:


> How much have you lost mate?


Last week I weighed myself and there was -10KG straight. I am not going to weigh myself before another 2 weeks.


----------



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> Can you post up your diet OP ? Or @TheMeatWagon


I'd also be keen to see this as I'm starting a DNP cycle soon.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

I wouldn't advise to follow my diet. What works for me wouldnt work for anyone else. For example I am highly intolerant to lactose, for me most dairy products are taboo.

I am sure that *my* diets are all in check as I have always got results from them. It took some time to tune them up but results have always been good.


----------



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

TheMeatWagon said:


> I wouldn't advise to follow my diet. What works for me wouldnt work for anyone else. For example I am highly intolerant to lactose, for me most dairy products are taboo.
> 
> I am sure that *my* diets are all in check as I have always got results from them. It took some time to tune them up but results have always been good.


Fair enough, wasn't looking to follow it but always interesting to see what works for others and experiment/tweak your own.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Ben89 said:


> Fair enough, wasn't looking to follow it but always interesting to see what works for others and experiment/tweak your own.


I think it suffices to say that I am on almost zero carbs, and I am eating around 250 300 g of healthy fats with my food to promote a bit of anabolism, which is there. I am not growing a lot but I'm hardening like a boss.


----------



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

TheMeatWagon said:


> I think it suffices to say that I am on almost zero carbs, and I am eating around 250 300 g of healthy fats with my food to promote a bit of anabolism, which is there. I am not growing a lot but I'm hardening like a boss.


Can I ask what you think your splits are roughly between fats/protein/carbs? I'm thinking of doing 50p/45f/5c


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

TheMeatWagon said:


> I think it suffices to say that I am on almost zero carbs, and I am eating around 250 300 g of healthy fats with my food to promote a bit of anabolism, which is there. I am not growing a lot but I'm hardening like a boss.


what about protein?

also are you running AAS with this? sorry if been mentioned im too lazy to read back 11 pages


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> what about protein?
> 
> also are you running AAS with this? sorry if been mentioned im too lazy to read back 11 pages


NP Mat 

Protein, I am taking around 200 220g per day, not a gram more than I strictly need. Looking good and muscular is not something my life depends on, so i do not wish to consume any more animal (former) life than I strictly need. Whoever goes on with diets of 500-700g of protein at 190lb bodyweight is not only a cretin but also a murderer. I am very considerate about the meat I eat, if I could be a vegetarian bodybuilder I would be one, but as things stand now I am not at a point yet when I can maintain with vegetable protein only.

I am taking these AAS now:

Prop+TrenA+Mast 325mg EOD

Test Cyp+Enant+PRop 400mg EO2D

Plus of course T3, absolutely a must when taking DNP.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

TheMeatWagon said:


> NP Mat
> 
> Protein, I am taking around 200 220g per day, not a gram more than I strictly need. Looking good and muscular is not something my life depends on, so i do not wish to consume any more animal (former) life than I strictly need. Whoever goes on with diets of 500-700g of protein at 190lb bodyweight is not only a cretin but also a murderer. I am very considerate about the meat I eat, if I could be a vegetarian bodybuilder I would be one, but as things stand now I am not at a point yet when I can maintain with vegetable protein only.
> 
> ...


sounds good mate keep us all updated

i dont know f all about DNP but surely mega high protein would be a waste anyways


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 20: I took a day off today. Yesterday I didn't train so well after all, I was without energy. As previously stated, just a few bites at some nice fruit did the trick and I felt immediately better, I will keep that in mind for the future.

Tomorrow I'm going to train and cardio as usual.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 21: Had an apple before training along with my usual brekkies (4 whole eggs+2 whites) and I was able to train and cardio very well.

I gave all my old trousers to charity, they are just way too big. I had to buy 2 new belts too.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 22: feeling quite ok after a nightmarish night, (had headache and no more ibuprofen, fsck!) so off I go to the gym!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

TheMeatWagon said:


> NP Mat
> 
> Protein, I am taking around 200 220g per day, not a gram more than I strictly need. Looking good and muscular is not something my life depends on, so i do not wish to consume any more animal (former) life than I strictly need*. Whoever goes on with diets of 500-700g of protein at 190lb bodyweight is not only a cretin but also a murderer. *I am very considerate about the meat I eat, if I could be a vegetarian bodybuilder I would be one, but as things stand now I am not at a point yet when I can maintain with vegetable protein only.
> 
> ...


What about if all the chickens you eat were real nasty bastards, bullying the other chicks and that. Would that be okay?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> What about if all the chickens you eat were real nasty bastards, bullying the other chicks and that. Would that be okay?


That's their problem lol. My part is to not abuse animal life for the lowly pleasure of eating.


----------



## Celica (Jan 2, 2013)

How many grams of carbs are you taking in on how many calories? I'm trying to set up my diet for my DNP run, I have a vague idea.

I want to stay at roughly 100-125g of carbs and 55g fats.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm not even taking in 50g of carbs, no point. Calories vary upon the muscle group I'm training each day. On my weak spots I'm onto 2k-2.5k, on my strong ones I'm onto 1.8k per day.


----------



## Celica (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh wow, I have a lot of revising to do. Do you not get hypoglycemic? I'm aiming for similar results mate  . GOod on ya!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Day 21: Had an apple before training along with my usual brekkies (4 whole eggs+2 whites) and I was able to train and cardio very well.
> 
> I gave all my old trousers to charity, they are just way too big. I had to buy 2 new belts too.


Lets hope you don't put the weight back on or you will see some other guy wearing your trousers round town when you want them back


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Celica said:


> Oh wow, I have a lot of revising to do. Do you not get hypoglycemic? I'm aiming for similar results mate  . GOod on ya!


If I do, just an apple or a mandarin fixes it right away.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 23: slept like a baby (with an open window right in my face) and ready to train!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 24: feeling jolly good and going to train.

On day 28 I'll weigh myself, let's see what comes out. Veins are popping everywhere, even on my legs.


----------



## Bornagain (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for this thread!!

I too have ordered my first batch of dnp from the guys at D hacks.

Just waiting for the delivery.

Ive bought the 125mg tabs, as im getting back to training and seriously dont want to overdo it!!

Im on clen and t3 at the mo, no aas, just hard work, and reading your write up on dnp has given me some insight in what to do.

Cheers!!!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Bornagain said:


> Thanks for this thread!!
> 
> I too have ordered my first batch of dnp from the guys at D hacks.
> 
> ...


I would advise you to drop the clen... That will force a higher heart rate when your body is already struggling to perform the basic functions. I wouldnt take that.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 25:Atill feeling good and ready to start another day. Most people around me think I sold my soul to the devil or something, they all noticed that my waistline is about half what it used to be


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Can't believe it's been 25 days already, I only plan on doing 28 days, fancy weighing yourself on the 28th for me? :whistling:

I think recall you being on Prop, Cyp and Mast? Have you noticed any LBM gain?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Can't believe it's been 25 days already, I only plan on doing 28 days, fancy weighing yourself on the 28th for me? :whistling:
> 
> I think recall you being on Prop, Cyp and Mast? Have you noticed any LBM gain?


I will weigh myself on the 28th day, sure. And yes, I have had an increase in size and strength, even being in caloric deficit. Those AAS are really handy


----------



## Bornagain (Dec 29, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> I would advise you to drop the clen... That will force a higher heart rate when your body is already struggling to perform the basic functions. I wouldnt take that.


Thanks meatwagon.

Id read about clen and dnp, and was going to stop the clen this week, to rid my system.

Your results are awesome!!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 26: All systems nominal, carrying on


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Any pics meat wagon ?

How many animals you eaten this week you savage


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

What was your starting %BF?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> Any pics meat wagon ?
> 
> How many animals you eaten this week you savage


I didnt have the nerve to take any at the start, I will probably post some at the end.

I'm eating 460g of chicken a day, that's as far as my animal-eating habits will go.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> What was your starting %BF?


I would say over 15%

Now I might have gone below 10%, need to evaluate with a plicometre.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

The difference between 250mg and 500mg is like the night and day. 500mg disables me completely, can't even lift a finger. 250mg is the charm. I might be a little tired but i still have energy to train, work and do all my daily activities. 500mg is really a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> The difference between 250mg and 500mg is like the night and day. 500mg disables me completely, can't even lift a finger. 250mg is the charm. I might be a little tired but i still have energy to train, work and do all my daily activities. 500mg is really a deal breaker for me.


Hate to say it but..........TOLD YOU SO,lol.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Hate to say it but..........TOLD YOU SO,lol.


LOL true


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I was meant to start DNP yesterday, have a cold though so I'm gonna leave it for a bit


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I was meant to start DNP yesterday, have a cold though so I'm gonna leave it for a bit


Take it like a boss, you'll sweat the virus out!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Take it like a boss, you'll sweat the virus out!


Do you reckon? I have thought about it..


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Do you reckon? I have thought about it..


This month I have slept with an open window right in my face every night and no blankets. Never even had a sore throat!


----------



## CunningStunt (Dec 21, 2010)

First day taking DNP, I wake with blisters/sores on the left wall of my throat/mouth, right next to my tonsils... so much tongue is constantly rubbing up against it. Swallow anything, whether it be saliva, water or milk is like swallowing acid, because of the irritability of the sores. Also causing pain/discomfort in my left ear.

Not saying they're related, but I need somewhere to bitch. The one fcuking time I need gratuitous amounts of liquids inside me, is the same time every sip feels like hell.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

CunningStunt said:


> First day taking DNP, I wake with blisters/sores on the left wall of my throat/mouth, right next to my tonsils... so much tongue is constantly rubbing up against it. Swallow anything, whether it be saliva, water or milk is like swallowing acid, because of the irritability of the sores. Also causing pain/discomfort in my left ear.
> 
> Not saying they're related, but I need somewhere to bitch. The one fcuking time I need gratuitous amounts of liquids inside me, is the same time every sip feels like hell.


Ouch buddy, that's gotta hurt like hell 

It is not related, unless you are developing a massive allergy to the compound that could lead to anaphylactic attack and death.

you should stop taking it, let your throat heal and give it another try. If it happens again, never touch this compound again.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Ouch buddy, that's gotta hurt like hell
> 
> It is not related, unless you are developing a massive allergy to the compound that could lead to anaphylactic attack and death.
> 
> you should stop taking it, let your throat heal and give it another try. If it happens again, never touch this compound again.


I'm sure the OP is feeling much better after your kind words


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> I'm sure the OP is feeling much better after your kind words


I'm the OP. I'm feeling ok, thanks for the concern


----------



## Pure Raw (Jan 7, 2013)

@TheMeatWagon.

How many calories do you think your consuming each day?

Im day 6 at 400mg per day and not much to report as of yet..


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Pure Raw said:


> @TheMeatWagon.
> 
> How many calories do you think your consuming each day?
> 
> Im day 6 at 400mg per day and not much to report as of yet..


As previously stated, about 1800-2200 per day, depending on the muscle group I am training. Lucky you if you can take 400mg a day!


----------



## Pure Raw (Jan 7, 2013)

Last summer I was using tren and prop as well as dnp but only at 200mg per day and I was sweating my tits of just brushing my teeth.. it was like slimey sweat too

This time ive ran it at 400 mg per day and not sweting very much at all..

Same stuff brl yellow caps 200mg each.. funny that

Any way first time I lost 10 pounds in 12 days.. this time im gonna run it until I cant do it any more or I hit my goal.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Pure Raw said:


> Last summer I was using tren and prop as well as dnp but only at 200mg per day and I was sweating my tits of just brushing my teeth.. it was like slimey sweat too
> 
> This time ive ran it at 400 mg per day and not sweting very much at all..
> 
> ...


That could just mean you are eating a better diet now. It's not set in stone that you *must* sweat. I don't sweat much, but I do wear light clothes and sleep with an open window.


----------



## Pure Raw (Jan 7, 2013)

Could be true about the diet being better although ive just ate my dinner and im now getting very hot lol

I like to feel the heat sometimes lol.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Pure Raw said:


> Could be true about the diet being better although ive just ate my dinner and im now getting very hot lol
> 
> I like to feel the heat sometimes lol.


It's absolutely normal.


----------



## Pure Raw (Jan 7, 2013)

So you've been on 20 odd days now.. Have you used before with good success, ?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Pure Raw said:


> So you've been on 20 odd days now.. Have you used before with good success, ?


This is my first and hopefully last time using it. Very chuffed.


----------



## Pure Raw (Jan 7, 2013)

By what day did you SEE noticeable results pal


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Pure Raw said:


> By what day did you SEE noticeable results pal


From the day I started dieting and doing proper cardio and training. Means from before day 1. DNP just hels the process, it does nothing for you except poisoning you and speeding up soemthing that must already be going on.


----------



## hazard_mkd (Feb 12, 2009)

Just congratulating you on your success.. I'm a longtime non poster, but i had to compliment your thread.. Many people just give up with the updates after a few days.  Your's is a nice read.

Ordered my DNP as well. Hope to achieve half of what u did. I'd be happy


----------



## brandoov2 (Dec 30, 2012)

Gonna order my DNP/T3 from d hacks when I get back from New York next week. Gonna run it along side my 100/100/100 test/tren/masteron EOD combo. May bump the test up to 200 eod.

Thanks for making the log op.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 27! About to go to the gym! Found another little tip to help a good training: a douple expresso at one of the many coffee shops around with half a bag of brown sugar. I can train much better!


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

hazard_mkd said:


> Just congratulating you on your success.. I'm a longtime non poster, but i had to compliment your thread.. Many people just give up with the updates after a few days.  Your's is a nice read.
> 
> Ordered my DNP as well. Hope to achieve half of what u did. I'd be happy


X2 that glad u are still updating


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 28: TRUTH DAY.

The scale says.... -5KG!

Total fat shedded: over 15KG

I can't believe I had so much fat on me, I'm still not shredded. Minimum another 2 weeks to go!

Still got some fat on my legs and arms. I am rather satisfied about abs and the fçcking handles are gone, but it's still not clear of the fat. Now there's the most stubborn one to be taken care of.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

RS4 said:


> Hi mate, I havent read the whole way through but from day 1 to day 28 do you know how much bodyfat you actually have lost?
> 
> What % where you at before you started and have you been doing much cardio?
> 
> Im starting d hacks next week looking to lose around 1 stone of fat, so planing one month at 125mg ed with t3. I train 3x a week and cardio 4 x a week 30-45min session


I havent measured my bf% at start but considering I have actually gained some lean mass, and considering I had already lost 25-30KG before DNP... I had a lot of lard on me. You wouldn't tell, as I'm not one of those people with a big belly. Fat is equally distributed on my body, which is good an dbad at the same time.

Anyway still some work to do, I'll keep you guys updated and I hope I can stop it in2 more weeks from now.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

RS4 said:


> Are you on dhacks 250mg ed? What time do you take your pill and how is your sleep and workouts going?


Yes d-hacks. I take it first thing in the morning. Sleep is under control and workouts are ok. Of course workouts would be better without and with some carbs in the system, but considering the situation they are ok.


----------



## Fiction (Sep 12, 2010)

15kg in just under a month is crazy progress, especially as it's been over the holidays, you must have iron will to not be tempted over xmas.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Fiction said:


> 15kg in just under a month is crazy progress, especially as it's been over the holidays, you must have iron will to not be tempted over xmas.


I ate just a little bit more on xmas day, that was it.


----------



## Pure Raw (Jan 7, 2013)

Well done mate sounda like its working well for you.

Post up some pics when its over would be great.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

yeah man get some before after piccies


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

As I said I have no before pictures.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Day 28: TRUTH DAY.
> 
> The scale says.... -5KG!
> 
> ...


Aww you're good to me ai! How heavy are you now?

Hopefully I'll lose something like that over the next month.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/207697-tom90s-dnp-log-pics.html#post3807139 :whistling:


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Aww you're good to me ai! How heavy are you now?
> 
> Hopefully I'll lose something like that over the next month.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/207697-tom90s-dnp-log-pics.html#post3807139 :whistling:


I'm an 87KG fagget  Still got a good more 5KG to go before I can say I dont need this crap anymore.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 29: Nothing worth mentioning, I have a certain desire for non diet foods, I might toss in a cheat meal today.


----------



## SBeezy (Nov 8, 2012)

Your results are brilliant mate!

I am starting my first dose of Monday, running for 10 days at 250mg then again in February for 3 weeks  Do you take your DNP first thing on an empty stomach or once you've eaten a bit?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

SBeezy said:


> Your results are brilliant mate!
> 
> I am starting my first dose of Monday, running for 10 days at 250mg then again in February for 3 weeks  Do you take your DNP first thing on an empty stomach or once you've eaten a bit?


I personally have no issues taking it on an empty stomach.


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey mate, good thread, read it all along.

I was looking at DNP but ordered the Ultra Burn just in case.

If you wasn't using any AAS, do you think it would still have been this effective?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Day 29: Nothing worth mentioning, I have a certain desire for non diet foods, I might toss in a cheat meal today.


Did you have one? I have a mate's birthday Saturday and we're on about going for a curry, I'm afraid of the sweats that rice will give!

Oh btw, when are photos gonna be added to this thread?


----------



## Fiction (Sep 12, 2010)

Rice made me soaking wet after eating it, would never eat rice while on DNP again.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Did you have one? I have a mate's birthday Saturday and we're on about going for a curry, I'm afraid of the sweats that rice will give!
> 
> Oh btw, when are photos gonna be added to this thread?


I did have one, not too extreme, didnt sweat more than usual. Do keep in mind I have developed a certain tolerance towards this compound though, it wasn't like that at start.

Pics will be added when I'm done with this crap, but don't expect to see Jay Cutler, I have been away from the scene for 6 years and I was in a really horrible situation one year ago looks-wise. I am just "decent" now, and I dont have some before pics, too ashamed. The after pics will be ok, just don't expect to see a greek god, I am none.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Did you have one? I have a mate's birthday Saturday and we're on about going for a curry, I'm afraid of the sweats that rice will give!
> 
> Oh btw, when are photos gonna be added to this thread?


I did have one, not too extreme, didnt sweat more than usual. Do keep in mind I have developed a certain tolerance towards this compound though, it wasn't like that at start.

Pics will be added when I'm done with this crap, but don't expect to see Jay Cutler, I have been away from the scene for 6 years and I was in a really horrible situation one year ago looks-wise. I am just "decent" now, and I dont have some before pics, too ashamed. The after pics will be ok, just don't expect to see a greek god, I am none.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 30: I have been 30 days on this crap, can't believe it.

Veins still keep appearing in places where I didn't know I had them. Still some fat on arms and legs I don't like.


----------



## Pure Raw (Jan 7, 2013)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Day 30: I have been 30 days on this crap, can't believe it.
> 
> Veins still keep appearing in places where I didn't know I had them. Still some fat on arms and legs I don't like.


So your guts gone then.? And your abs are visible ?


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

Themeatwagon, I have not read all pages in the thread so pardon for my ignorance if you already have stated your starting bodyfat %age. Would you mind sharing your before after bodyfat %age? You lost around 15kgs....that would be some awesome fatloss you got there.

I always wonder, if people out there have been able to transition from 12-13% bodyfat to 6-7% bodyfat with the help of DNP and proper diet.

Never seen anyone stating they have done so.

If your results are on the similar lines, that would be good to hear.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Pure Raw said:


> So your guts gone then.? And your abs are visible ?


Absolutely.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

chetanbarokar said:


> Themeatwagon, I have not read all pages in the thread so pardon for my ignorance if you already have stated your starting bodyfat %age. Would you mind sharing your before after bodyfat %age? You lost around 15kgs....that would be some awesome fatloss you got there.
> 
> I always wonder, if people out there have been able to transition from 12-13% bodyfat to 6-7% bodyfat with the help of DNP and proper diet.
> 
> ...


I hadn't measured my bf% before. I did one year ago and it was a fvcking disgusting 27%. I slowly lost most of it and I would say I started DNP when I was around 15% or so. I might welll be slightly under 10% now, I haven't measured. I still can't see good separation on my arms and legs, which ****es me off, otherwise my belly is thin and muscular and my back stands out quite ok. I have a long way to go. My body can't take more than 2 extra weeks of DNP, I will do some lean bulk blast for 4-8 weeks as soon as this clears from my body and I might do an extra 2 weeks in the end. I am not happy with half results and this is why I'm taking this dangeous compound, fully aware of its dangers. I already looked presentable before taking it but veins and separation is what I want to see, and we are not there yet.


----------



## CunningStunt (Dec 21, 2010)

TheMeatWagon said:


> I hadn't measured my bf% before. I did one year ago and it was a fvcking disgusting 27%. I slowly lost most of it and I would say I started DNP when I was around 15% or so. I might welll be slightly under 10% now, I haven't measured. I still can't see good separation on my arms and legs, which ****es me off, otherwise my belly is thin and muscular and my back stands out quite ok. I have a long way to go. My body can't take more than 2 extra weeks of DNP, I will do some lean bulk blast for 4-8 weeks as soon as this clears from my body and I might do an extra 2 weeks in the end. I am not happy with half results and this is why I'm taking this dangeous compound, fully aware of its dangers. I already looked presentable before taking it but veins and separation is what I want to see, and we are not there yet.


Could very much well be a lower BF, and as soon as you come off, drop the water weight, revealing separation


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

CunningStunt said:


> Could very much well be a lower BF, and as soon as you come off, drop the water weight, revealing separation


I'm not so sure... It doesn't look like water to me.


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

Okay. Good to hear. I've gotta read this thread I guess. If you are on 200mg/day dose....and built tolerance, and dont want to increase dose further....2 weeks of discontinuance would reset your tolerance and you can get effects as before. So that could be an option. Keep up the good work anyways.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

chetanbarokar said:


> Okay. Good to hear. I've gotta read this thread I guess. If you are on 200mg/day dose....and built tolerance, and dont want to increase dose further....2 weeks of discontinuance would reset your tolerance and you can get effects as before. So that could be an option. Keep up the good work anyways.


Im on 250mg ED, tried 500 and it disabled me. Good idea to reset tolernce. In 2 weeks I should be quite ok anyway, lets just wait and see.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 31: I have had a very nasty colitis in the past few days. By eating extra super clean I'm putting it back in check, but boy this thing really messes up the intestine.

Also, sorry if the subject isn't just wonderful, but stools and gases smell of dead whale. They are my own but I feel like puking, it's a bacteriological weapon!


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Day 31: I have had a very nasty colitis


Hey mate I also suffer from IBD also with ulcerative colitus... Quick question is this the first sort of flare up you've had with dnp or has it been like that since you started... I'm looking at dnp later this year after my test cycle but worried the reaction it will have with my bowls etc thanks mate hope you keep it controlled


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

H U N T E R said:


> Hey mate I also suffer from IBD also with ulcerative colitus... Quick question is this the first sort of flare up you've had with dnp or has it been like that since you started... I'm looking at dnp later this year after my test cycle but worried the reaction it will have with my bowls etc thanks mate hope you keep it controlled


Nope mine didn't flare up right away. I've been ok for 2.3 weeks, then it started. Nothing major as it's not the first time I've had it, but the smell is tremendous.


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Nope mine didn't flare up right away. I've been ok for 2.3 weeks, then it started. Nothing major as it's not the first time I've had it, but the smell is tremendous.


I see so you wouldn't put it down to the dnp itself? Possibly something you've eaten then?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

H U N T E R said:


> I see so you wouldn't put it down to the dnp itself? Possibly something you've eaten then?


It's definitely due to the DNP. All my digestive system has been a bit upside down since the day I started taking it. It is TOXIC and your body knows it.

I found considerable amounts of blood in the stools once but that didn't scare me as it happened before, other than that gurgling sounds and general sense of uneasiness bowel wise for a few days. I upped up the fibres in my diet and got rid COMPLETELY of dairy products, even cheese, to which I'm only partly tolerant, and I am ok again.

Except the dead whale smell.


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> It's definitely due to the DNP. All my digestive system has been a bit upside down since the day I started taking it. It is TOXIC and your body knows it.
> 
> I found considerable amounts of blood in the stools once but that didn't scare me as it happened before, other than that gurgling sounds and general sense of uneasiness bowel wise for a few days. I upped up the fibres in my diet and got rid COMPLETELY of dairy products, even cheese, to which I'm only partly tolerant, and I am ok again.
> 
> Except the dead whale smell.


Hmm don't like the sound of it lol was really hoping to use it later this year too! Would you be usin it again or you think youl stay away from it?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

H U N T E R said:


> Hmm don't like the sound of it lol was really hoping to use it later this year too! Would you be usin it again or you think youl stay away from it?


I still have 10 days to go. If I reach my goals by then, I won't be using it anymore. Otherwise I'll take a 4-6 weeks break and do a very lean bulk, and then do another 2-4weeks.

I just want to get rid of the fat once and for all, it brings bad memories to me.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

There's only one reason I'm using DNP: I can't stand having exta fat on my body any longer, dieted and cardioed for a year without and got to a "decent" point that was just not decent enough for me, so drastic and final measures now and forget about the whole experience ASAP.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 32, almost finished, another 8 to go. 

Off to the gym!


----------



## Pure Raw (Jan 7, 2013)

@TheMeatWagon.

Im on day 12 400mg ed, now it seems I have a tolerance to it not much heat at all.

I was taking 200mg upon waking and another 200mg at bed.

Will it make a difference if I just neck 400mg upon wake and none at bedtime?

Also is it as safe as splitting the dose ?

Cheers


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Pure Raw said:


> @TheMeatWagon.
> 
> Im on day 12 400mg ed, now it seems I have a tolerance to it not much heat at all.
> 
> ...


I can't answer this question. The fact you are not sweating so profusely might just mean you got your diet right. If I stay within a sound weight loss caloric area I do not sweat so much, and it also depends on how much you move around etc.

I don't know about tolerance, I just know that 250mg ED is the max I can take.


----------



## Pure Raw (Jan 7, 2013)

My diet is pretty much nailed on clean, so could be that.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

so 30 days on and the abs are showing properly?

how many % fat do you reckon you've lost in 30 days mate?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> so 30 days on and the abs are showing properly?
> 
> how many % fat do you reckon you've lost in 30 days mate?


Not only abs, also *some* separation on arms and legs, even face looks thinner.

Not having calculated it, I really dont know how much % I have gone down, honest. But I am pretty sure I might be under 10% now.


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice thread. Just read all of it. Few doubts/questions:

1. How tall are you?

2. Are you using crystal or powdered DNP?

3. Why do you consider DNP as dangerous compound? In comparison with other stimulants/fat burners, DNP looks safest bet to me. Protein sparing too. Unlike t3. People have died even with ephedrine due to abuse. And one should be really stupid to die on DNP.

4. You said veins have started popping on your legs. Do you really mean they are popping out on the surface? If thats the case, I am surprised. All my veins on forearms say bye bye to me when I am on DNP. Due to flatness and no glycogen in muscles. Only after several days of carb ups after DNP, veins start reappearing.

5. You attributed IBS/stomach upset to DNP. But I guess thats more due to the impurities in the DNP. I have used upto 600mg DNP/day for 8-10 days. Lost half kg everyday. But not once I got stomach upset due to it. I use powder DNP and its genuine with 97% assay thats all I can say.

6. Why do you think cardio is necessary while on DNP? Is it helpful to get rid of stubborn fat when one is below 10% bodyfat? I am curious.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

chetanbarokar said:


> Nice thread. Just read all of it. Few doubts/questions:
> 
> 1. How tall are you?
> 
> ...


1. 6.0"

2. I'm taking caps, from D-Hacks. I suppose it's the powdered one.

3. It's a highly toxic compound. You listed its qualities and I can only agree with it, but it's clearly poison.

4. Of course it doesn't look like anything like a carb filled body type, but I can "see" the veins whereas I could only see flab before.

5. I also stated it is not the first time that it happens to me.

6. Cardio is absolutely necessary as I want to lose all the possible fat with maximum efficiency. I do not enjoy sweating all day long and be so weak for weeks and months, so I just make a sacrifice and give my utmost best to get rid of all the possible fat I can. Again I haven't measured my bv%, but I am still not satisfied. I will do another 8 days, then take a break and do a mini blast to gain as much lean mass as possible and then evaluate whether to do another 4 weeks or not on a fresh body.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

How are you finding low carbs? I've been eating keto-style for the last 7 days, really struggling to regularly poo!!!!


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> How are you finding low carbs? I've been eating keto-style for the last 7 days, really struggling to regularly poo!!!!


Forget about poo when on keto once a week even with fiber supps for me even then it's like stone


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> How are you finding low carbs? I've been eating keto-style for the last 7 days, really struggling to regularly poo!!!!


Well, painful subject. The first 2 weeks I found it hard at all to defecate. Then it became the opposite!

Try eating some fruits here and there. It will be good also for general mood.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 33: Another week, and then say hi to carbs again! 

BTW I found some "before" pics. EEEEEEEWWWWWWW. It will be funny to compare.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 34: rest. No gym today.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice log @TheMeatWagon when are you posting up pictures. Be good to see a comparison.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Nice log @TheMeatWagon when are you posting up pictures. Be good to see a comparison.


Got another couple of days to do. Then I'll wait 4 days to clear the system from this shayte, carb up a little and take some snapshots with the phone.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Got another couple of days to do. Then I'll wait 4 days to clear the system from this shayte, carb up a little and take some snapshots with the phone.


i am expecting to see this:


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> i am expecting to see this:
> 
> View attachment 107719


Alas, you'll be disappointed


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Alas, you'll be disappointed


anything close and i'm a happy man... :beer:


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Don't get your hopes too high. If I had started from a lower BF% I could have focussed more on mass and shape. I just look "ok" now and then I need to dedicate my next 10 weeks to put on some lean mass. It will be tough to do that with minimum fat accumulation, but I gotta do it.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 35: Freedom Day draws near


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

how much have you dropped??

Im currently running dnp at 200mg every 12 hours. minor sweats, a little night sweat but other then that im fine.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 36: 4 more days to go. Yay


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Im a stone down since new years , this weather is great for dnp


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

big-lifter said:


> Im a stone down since new years , this weather is great for dnp


Yeah I absolutely dread the idea to run DNP on a warmer weather.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 37: 3 more to go.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

got my D-hacks DNP tabs just a few minutes ago through the post... :thumb:

wish me luck and can i ask you any question if i faced any issues while running it mate?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> got my D-hacks DNP tabs just a few minutes ago through the post... :thumb:
> 
> wish me luck and can i ask you any question if i faced any issues while running it mate?


Sure, no probs.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Sure, no probs.


 @TheMeatWagon

Can you clarify how long it takes DNP to get into full affect. Some people say it a few days.

So it builds up and up

So why do people take a higher dose on weekend as surly it wouldn't work straight away and come monday they would have a high dose in them when they wanted it that day

You with me ?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> @TheMeatWagon
> 
> Can you clarify how long it takes DNP to get into full affect. Some people say it a few days.
> 
> ...


Most of what people say about DNP is bollox.

It takes about 4-5 days to reach stable plasma levels and about 3-4 days to clear the system.

People take a higher does in the weekend so in their minds they are allowed to eat cake and drink booze. This is just wrong when taking a serious commitment with your body as you should when taking DNP. It needs to be constant as well as paired with diet and cardio, maybe a cheat meal here and there but thats it.


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Most of what people say about DNP is bollox.
> 
> It takes about 4-5 days to reach stable plasma levels and about 3-4 days to clear the system.
> 
> People take a higher does in the weekend so in their minds they are allowed to eat cake and drink booze. This is just wrong when taking a serious commitment with your body as you should when taking DNP. It needs to be constant as well as paired with diet and cardio, maybe a cheat meal here and there but thats it.


Personally I felt the heat kick in 3rd night of taking it, So give or take slightly depending on the person. If you are gonna bump up at the weekend then one should still keep the diet spot on and keep your cardio up and running.


----------



## Dusky (Sep 4, 2011)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Most of what people say about DNP is bollox.
> 
> It takes about 4-5 days to reach stable plasma levels and about 3-4 days to clear the system.
> 
> People take a higher does in the weekend so in their minds they are allowed to eat cake and drink booze. This is just wrong when taking a serious commitment with your body as you should when taking DNP. It needs to be constant as well as paired with diet and cardio, maybe a cheat meal here and there but thats it.


I work in an office Mon to Fri, so can't really afford to be sweating all day long. In the weekend, that's less of an issue.

As I take my DNP in the evening, I would take a double dose Friday evening and be considerably hotter overnight and Saturday. Depending on how I feel, I do another double dose on Saturday evening, and feel even hotter overnight and Sunday.

By Monday, after taking a normal dose Sunday evening, I can still feel the effects from higher weekend dosage, but it's manageable. By Tuesday I'm approx back to my lower level.

The need of "constant plasma levels", in my view, is equally bollox


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Dusky said:


> I work in an office Mon to Fri, so can't really afford to be sweating all day long. In the weekend, that's less of an issue.
> 
> As I take my DNP in the evening, I would take a double dose Friday evening and be considerably hotter overnight and Saturday. Depending on how I feel, I do another double dose on Saturday evening, and feel even hotter overnight and Sunday.
> 
> ...


Having stable plasma level of a drug in the blood is bollox? Wow we have a nobel prize here!

Dont forget to name me when you get next one!


----------



## Dusky (Sep 4, 2011)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Having stable plasma level of a drug in the blood is bollox? Wow we have a nobel prize here!
> 
> Dont forget to name me when you get next one!


You're not talking to a kid, no need to answer in such a childish way, there was no offence meant with my post.

Are you saying that plasma levels are constant? E.g. hormones are stable throughout the day? They're not.

If you look at the cellular workings of DNP I don't see how it could make things worse by adding some volatility.

That being said, I have no medical or related degree, I just like to read up as much as possible. Happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Dusky said:


> You're not talking to a kid, no need to answer in such a childish way, there was no offence meant with my post.
> 
> Are you saying that plasma levels are constant? E.g. hormones are stable throughout the day? They're not.
> 
> ...


OK, let's talk like two adults then, there's nothing I like more 

DNP needs to keep cells from absorbing glucose, so that body is forced to take ATP from fat cells instead. This has to be a 24/7/365 process, as otherwise ever hour, every minute your body will be storing energy otherwise, the next time DNP is stable in the blood will have to undo all that instead of keep eating the fat away.

I have kept my blood levels very stable, I have tried 500mg but disables me completely, and after almost 40 days I can feel my bones touch the chair when I sit down (always had a phat /\rse!) and even the fat under my heels is nearly not there anymore and it hurts to walk barefoot.


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

Interesting thread, I have been on DNP for the last week, made a mistake yesterday though, had 1 250mg tab at 8am as per usual and then i had another tab at 8pm...as per the post above, i was completely fooked. stick to 250mg i think


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

Dave_b said:


> Interesting thread, I have been on DNP for the last week, made a mistake yesterday though, had 1 250mg tab at 8am as per usual and then i had another tab at 8pm...as per the post above, i was completely fooked. stick to 250mg i think


 :lol:

how did you feel on 500mg then?


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> :lol:
> 
> how did you feel on 500mg then?


I can live with the side effects on 250mg and i can sleep. I was boiling hot all night , never slept a wink and feel very sweaty/lethargic today...more of the story is stick to 250mg lol


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

monster wanna b said:


> :lol:
> 
> how did you feel on 500mg then?


he was fuc.ked mate


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

husky said:


> he was fuc.ked mate


+1. Disabled completely.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> +1. Disabled completely.


okay, so now after 40 days or so on it... do you think you have lost any muscle mass mate?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> okay, so now after 40 days or so on it... do you think you have lost any muscle mass mate?


Nope, I gained a little. Don't ask me how, being in caloric deficit, but I did. I'm taking a lot of gear and I'm anyway having a slightly high fat diet.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Nope, I gained a little. Don't ask me how, being in caloric deficit, but I did. I'm taking a lot of gear and I'm anyway having a slightly high fat diet.


well the gear will help alot... could it be just the muscles that you already had and now they are exposed?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

The biggest eye opener for me so far has been the lethargy-never expected it to be so bad to be honest, times i've struggled to move . Takes time i think to fine tune your DNP useage to your body's own tolerance that allows you to function as normal while still losing weight.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> well the gear will help alot... could it be just the muscles that you already had and now they are exposed?


No, I gained a little. I said a little, didn't say I'm Jay Cutler 

I used to be bigger about 10 years ago, but I have had a long period of inactivity, it was inevitable I would lose some over time. I'm still a mesomorph so it's not so bad, I look pretty ok now, when I fill up and do a lean bulk mini blast I'll be ok for a good PCT and then for another cycle in due time.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Dave_b said:


> I can live with the side effects on 250mg and i can sleep. I was boiling hot all night , never slept a wink and feel very sweaty/lethargic today...more of the story is stick to 250mg lol


As long as you can hack the sides then i do find a much better weight loss on higher dose


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

husky said:


> The biggest eye opener for me so far has been the lethargy-never expected it to be so bad to be honest, times i've struggled to move . Takes time i think to fine tune your DNP useage to your body's own tolerance that allows you to function as normal while still losing weight.


are you using any AAS with your DNP mate?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

husky said:


> The biggest eye opener for me so far has been the lethargy-never expected it to be so bad to be honest, times i've struggled to move . Takes time i think to fine tune your DNP useage to your body's own tolerance that allows you to function as normal while still losing weight.


T3 helps a lot about that. Nevertheless lethargic or not, caloric deficit and DNP makes me one hell of lazy sot. I'm struggling right now to just lift my bony ar$e from the chair and go train, ffs.


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

husky said:


> The biggest eye opener for me so far has been the lethargy-never expected it to be so bad to be honest, times i've struggled to move . Takes time i think to fine tune your DNP useage to your body's own tolerance that allows you to function as normal while still losing weight.


Agreed, It does drain you. I find having ECA before a gym session sorts me out


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

not on at the moment but i think i'll be banging in a few ml of test a week until i've finished this cut.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

@TheMeatWagon

I am using 125mg DNP, with 1.2 grams of test.

If you were running this how would you go about it with diet and cardio, bare in mind I never do cardio.

Would you weight train as normal ?


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

big-lifter said:


> As long as you can hack the sides then i do find a much better weight loss on higher dose


Main problem for me when i tried 500mg was lack of sleep, dont think i could handle that for a long period lol


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> @TheMeatWagon
> 
> I am using 125mg DNP, with 1.2 grams of test.
> 
> ...


It's not like you have a choice mate. 45m cardio every day, near zero carbs diet and of course train with less weight than usual, but with constance and doing all reps and all exercises every single day you train.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Dave_b said:


> Main problem for me when i tried 500mg was lack of sleep, dont think i could handle that for a long period lol


Sleep is a bugger on dnp , when i was on 750mg i was a right mess but the fat just dripd off


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

TheMeatWagon said:


> It's not like you have a choice mate. 45m cardio every day, near zero carbs diet and of course train with less weight than usual, but with constance and doing all reps and all exercises every single day you train.


HIIT training - thoughts ?


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

big-lifter said:


> Sleep is a bugger on dnp , when i was on 750mg i was a right mess but the fat just dripd off


the fat drift off because you probably didnt sleep for days lol


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

big-lifter said:


> Sleep is a bugger on dnp , when i was on 750mg i was a right mess but the fat just dripd off


Did you rely on any sleeping aids then? or just get on with it? lol


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> HIIT training - thoughts ?


I can only stick to my current training. I will consider other things when I will not be in the middle of something else.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Dave_b said:


> Did you rely on any sleeping aids then? or just get on with it? lol


Na just got on with it a layd in a pool of sweat , i put 2 fans pointing at me and they helpd alot


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 38: I see a bright future of fuzzy and fluffy carbohydrates in front of me.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Crunchy nut cornflakes get on em !!!!!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Have you seen the study that Ausbuilt posts on DNP? Where it says about keeping calories at 1800 each day for a month, to minimise fat rebound while your thyroid recovers. Will you be following that protocol?

After 28 days, I'll stick to T3 at 50/50/50/50/25/25/25 for the first week, then not take any. I think for 2 weeks after that I'll keep cals low, then gradually bump them up again for the rest of my cycle.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Have you seen the study that Ausbuilt posts on DNP? Where it says about keeping calories at 1800 each day for a month, to minimise fat rebound while your thyroid recovers. Will you be following that protocol?
> 
> After 28 days, I'll stick to T3 at 50/50/50/50/25/25/25 for the first week, then not take any. I think for 2 weeks after that I'll keep cals low, then gradually bump them up again for the rest of my cycle.


I believe the fat rebound would occur only for a shorter than 6 weeks DNP cycle. I will bump up calories gradually after 4-5 days I stop DNP. I'll stick to T3 for another 2 weeks afterwards, I am more than eager to come off it as I've been on for ages. No point in tapering T3 down.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

TheMeatWagon said:


> I believe the fat rebound would occur only for a shorter than 6 weeks DNP cycle. I will bump up calories gradually after 4-5 days I stop DNP. I'll stick to T3 for another 2 weeks afterwards, I am more than eager to come off it as I've been on for ages. No point in tapering T3 down.


I feel like 11 days has been long enough :lol:

I wasn't thinking of tapering down as such, I just assumed that thyroid recovery would be quicker if the T3 you're supplementing is closer to your natty levels, than say 100mcg a day.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I feel like 11 days has been long enough :lol:
> 
> I wasn't thinking of tapering down as such, I just assumed that thyroid recovery would be quicker if the T3 you're supplementing is closer to your natty levels, than say 100mcg a day.


I think 100mcg is way more than natty levels... However apparently Thyroid *may* restore its activity in a relatively short time. I'm personally going to use iodine when i stop T3.


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> T3 helps a lot about that. Nevertheless lethargic or not, caloric deficit and DNP makes me one hell of lazy sot. I'm struggling right now to just lift my bony ar$e from the chair and go train, ffs.


X2 t3 helps slightly imo and is needed no matter what when using Dnp but the power stack makes me wan2 just on the cross trainer at 6 in morn couldn't run Dnp without it


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Anyone got fresh batch of d-hacks Dnp looking at the site they have now changed to tablet form products instead of caps. :thumb: Edit: just had reply tablet form products only just been produced yesterday!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Bluemoon9 said:


> X2 t3 helps slightly imo and is needed no matter what when using Dnp but the power stack makes me wan2 just on the cross trainer at 6 in morn couldn't run Dnp without it


T3 is absolutely essential on DNP.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

Bluemoon9 said:


> Anyone got fresh batch of d-hacks Dnp looking at the site they have now changed to tablet form products instead of caps. :thumb:


i just got my caps a couple of days ago and they are Gold Caps.. scarey looking things lol


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm on day 15 of 40 now and I'm starting a bulk 2weeks after I stop so I'm running t3 for a week after then starting the bulk the next week so I'm going to be upping my cals to way over 1800


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

monster wanna b said:


> i just got my caps a couple of days ago and they are Gold Caps.. scarey looking things lol


No what you mean about the caps I don't look just swallow them lol


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> i just got my caps a couple of days ago and they are Gold Caps.. scarey looking things lol


Lol just put a small order in for the new tab range I prefer tabs over caps will absorb quicker I would say. Also a vial of there mt2 ready for summer  where is best to store the mt2 for like 3 months? Fridge or freezer.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 39: popped the last 2 caps in one go. Had enough of this. Say hi to sweat for today!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

BF% at 8.8%  Calibrated today!

Tomorrow before and after pics, don't expect anything extraordinary, but I'm chuffed


----------



## silver90 (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome thread mate.. Ordering my dnp tomorrow, well done getting to single digit bf, hopefully I'll do the same


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yayayayayayyyyyy


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Guys let me reiterate that I am an old fvcker and I've been fighting with about 80lbs of overweight fat over the last year. I had to take a drastic decision, if you guys look good and have say 12-15% BF, lose it the natural way or with clen, it's a much wiser solution.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

How effective do you think DNP at 250mg daily along with 100mcg T3 would be without the cardio??

Diet would be low-zero carbs and high fat and pro


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> BF% at 8.8%  Calibrated today!
> 
> Tomorrow before and after pics, don't expect anything extraordinary, but I'm chuffed


Awesome!!! Tremendous result!


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Well in mate getting 8.8% thts a great result just keep the diet good and here's hoping you can keep it as low as possible!


----------



## hazard_mkd (Feb 12, 2009)

monster wanna b said:


> i just got my caps a couple of days ago and they are Gold Caps.. scarey looking things lol


yeah.. mine are too golden caps..

its the real deal, the cotton "filler" that keeps them from rattling is all dyed yellow.

@TheMeatWagon

We want to see pics!!  Congrats on your success


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Here's the pics, sorry for the poor quality. I finished DNP just yesterday, still need to get rid of some water and fill up with carbs. Will do that in the next 3-4 days!


----------



## hazard_mkd (Feb 12, 2009)

WOW.. awesome results!!!

the fat MELTED off of u..

u look like a different person..

it'll be better after the water weight drops and u carb up.. but still.. daamn..

this makes me wanna start dnp immediately  have to get some t3 first though, but still.. wow


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

hazard_mkd said:


> WOW.. awesome results!!!
> 
> the fat MELTED off of u..
> 
> ...


Please don't take it if you don't really need it... It was hell to do cardio and eat no carbs with this constant sense of tiredness...


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

To wrap it up, here's stats before and after:

Before:

106KG, ??%BF

After:

84KG, 8,8%BF

Cardio was generally 7/7, skipped the days I tried 500mg DNP, it disabled me.

Didn't have trouble dieting, I was already doing it before. At a certain point I almost eliminated carbs and upped the fats considerably to fall within the 1800-2000 kcal range.

Last day I did one hell of a cheat day with sweets, I have some severe heartburn since then. So note to self, if I ever use it again, wait until it clears before having sweets.

That's it folks, I hope this log was useful to you. And try to AVOID using DNP. It's really strong and it does nothing that a strong will and a strong regime can't do. In my case I was already at my wit's end, as I had been fighting with huge fat deposits for over 1 year and I just wanted to end it here and now. And I did.


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Mate big well done to you! Looking good man just keep the food clean n now pack on the muscle


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

H U N T E R said:


> Mate big well done to you! Looking good man just keep the food clean n now pack on the muscle


That's the intent!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Superb mate, repped :thumb:


----------



## SBeezy (Nov 8, 2012)

Any difference now mate since you probably lost some water weight?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

SBeezy said:


> Any difference now mate since you probably lost some water weight?


Since I'm carbing up with approx 200g of carbs a day my muscles are a lot fuller. I look quite good, will continue lean bulking up for another 8-10 weeks and then see how much unwanted fat is still on. So far I have put on none and I didn't have that much water retention to start with, it's just a tiny bit drier.


----------



## Adzzz (Jan 18, 2012)

Just read all 23 pages of this thread and must say WELL DONE, carry on the good work! :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Take some pics now you have re-filled mate.


----------

